# unclaimed 2009 Grand permits?



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I believe all dates were claimed as of the last lottery... just checked, they were. These are permits where the deposits were paid, but the TL has now cancelled.

You can go here and see the statics for the last few lotteries:
Grand Canyon National Park - Helpful Links for Noncommercial River Trips (U.S. National Park Service)


----------

